# HRT Newbie / needs help and our advice



## hogs4us2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Guys, I'm looking for some help and feedback here. I am brand-new to HRT and know even less about steroids. So here goes.


I am a 46-year-old white male 6'1 220 pounds (about 20 pounds overweight) never smoked, drank or did any kind of drugs.

I work out five days a week. About an hour a day. In the past year, I noticed I didn't have the energy that used to have. It's even got to the point, why have to take an afternoon nap around 4 o'clock in the evening. So I decided to get blood work done and I'll post it below and as you'll see my Total Testosterone came back, at 252 out of a reference range of 241 – 827.

So I contacted HRT on demand and talked with Mike and they are recommending the following.

2 test CYP
1  5000IU
20 0.5mg anastrzole
1 MIC B-Complex

And all of the needles necessary for the dosage.


I intend on using this as follows, based upon the advice I read from a post on here from cashout.

1) Start with a small amount (no more than 50 mgs per injection for starters) of long ester oil based test injected 2 times per week - I liked Monday morning and Thursday evening……start your protocol with 100 mg split up over 2 injections every 84 hours (50 per shot) and get tested every 4 weeks so you can adjust upward. Adjusting 1 drug upward is a lot easier than trying to fine tune multiple drugs.

2) Only add an AI if necessary - i.e. estrogen levels are elevated on blood tests

3) If you are no concerned about having kids in the future, skip the HCG as it tends to complicate the initial processes.

4) Always remember, use a little drugs as possible as you will be doing this for your life and less drugs over the long term can mitigate side effects.

Advise our input would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!
Test Name	Results	Units	Reference Ranges
Testosterone Total	252	ng/dL	241 – 827
Testosterone Free	0.95	ng/dL	0.95 – 4.30
Estradiol	13.7	pg/mL	10 – 42
Estrone	11.8	pg/mL	9 – 36
Estrogens total	25.5	pg/mL	19 – 69

PSA Screening	0.74	ng/mL	0.00 – 4.00

WBC	7.4	K/uL	3.8 – 10.8
RBC	5.11	M/uL	4.200 – 5180
Hemoglobin	14.5	g/dL	13.2 – 17.1
Hematocrit	43.4	%	38.5 – 50.0
MCV	84.9	fL	80.0 – 100.0
MCH	28.4	pg	27.0 – 33.0
MCHC	33.4	g/dL	32.0 – 36.0
RDW	14.4	%	11.0 – 15.0
Platelet count	320	K/uL	140 – 400
Neutrophils  #	4.09	K/uL	1.50 – 7.80
Neutrophils  %	55.3	%	17.0 – 80.0
Lymphocytes    #	2.53	K/uL	0.85 – 3.90
Lymphocytes    %	34.2	%	7.0 – 40.0
Monocytes   #	0.48	K/uL	0.20 – 0.95
Monocytes   %	6.5	%	1.5 – 11.0
Eosinophils  #	0.25	K/uL	0.02 – 0.50
Eosinophils  %	3.4	%	0.5 – 4.0
Basophilis %	0.5	%	0.0 – 20


----------



## DF (Mar 14, 2013)

Sounds to me like you got your shit together & did your research.  You may also want to consider donating blood every couple months.


----------



## grind4it (Mar 14, 2013)

For what it's worth I started out HRT without HCG for almost a year. I noticed that my
Testicals had shrunk to the size of cashews. The size and appearance where not my issue. The issue I had was that my orgasium was not as strong or as pleasurable. I also noticed that my Testical would litrerally go up under the skin in my groan area. It hurt like hell.

With that said; I was doing 100mg once a week and was not following the protocol outlined by Cashout. I just wanted to throw this in the mix in case you have the same issue.


----------



## whitelml (Mar 14, 2013)

Trt will raise ur red blood cell count so yes donating blood is an easy fix.   Privatemdlabs is easy and the test you need is only 50 bucks to keep an eye on things.  Try and stay on ur lean side as testosterone converts into estro in fat cells.  Good luck.


----------



## DF (Mar 14, 2013)

Grind has a good point.  I've stopped my hcg probably a year ago.  Other than small balls it has not had any effect that I have noticed.  Everyone is different so you have to feel things out for yourself and adjust your protocol as needed.


----------



## hogs4us2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey, Thanks guys for all the feedback.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 15, 2013)

eh! i still use hcg basically because it is also a mood stabilizer, it helps to calm me down, and spike that test a bit more, but yeah it will also spike that estro, but if u use it in small amounts along with ur test, it shouldn't raise ur e2 that much.... some docs i know want ur e2 to hover between 30-50 because e2 plays a lot in joints and other health systems, hell if E2 didn't matter we wouldn't have it in our bodies...


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 18, 2013)

grind4it said:


> For what it's worth I started out HRT without HCG for almost a year. I noticed that my
> Testicals had shrunk to the size of cashews. The size and appearance where not my issue. The issue I had was that my orgasium was not as strong or as pleasurable. *I also noticed that my Testical would litrerally go up under the skin in my groan area*. It hurt like hell.
> 
> With that said; I was doing 100mg once a week and was not following the protocol outlined by Cashout. I just wanted to throw this in the mix in case you have the same issue.



I had this same problem, since starting hcg it has gone away. Thanks for putting that out there Grind.


----------

